# what to do with kids used toys?



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello...
I have lot of stuffed animals and toys that my son has hardly used ... Any idea what to do with them??? 
Thanks


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

my maid wants them ......... hehe


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

but soo many? She can have a garage sale


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

sabeenmansoor said:


> but soo many? She can have a garage sale


:scared: ......... on another note ,you can obviously drop it at a charitable organisation .


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, 

You can donate them to the Al Noor Special Needs school in Al Barsha, just behind the mall of emirates http://www.alnooruae.org/
tel:+971-4-3404844

Cheers 
Mel


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks that's a good idea


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Appreciate your passion ..... khoob


----------

